# Please help.



## Gidion (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi
I am writing from South Africa, I'm 20 years old and want to work in Australia for a while before making a decision to migrate. I have checked the working holiday visa but seems like South Africa is not on the eligible list. I have 2 years experience in metal work and currently operator of both Cnc plasma and Cnc laser cutters.

Any advice as to where to start would be greaty appreciated!

Kind regards
Gidion


----------

